# 67 Fathom Blue



## dbear (Mar 15, 2017)

Hey guys, I am trying to paint a 67 with it's original Fathom blue paint, but the paint store can not come up with a formula, even after calling PPG library or something....does anyone have a formula for this in base/clear coat? Any help would be great......thank you in advance


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Are there any parts of the car with original paint that could possible be checked with a color match camera.
Most good shops and/or paint suppliers use these now. I'm surprised that they couldn't come up with a formula. 
You need to find an older shop that might have access/archive charts info.

Nice Deep Blue color for sure.
Best of luck.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

dbear said:


> Hey guys, I am trying to paint a 67 with it's original Fathom blue paint, but the paint store can not come up with a formula, even after calling PPG library or something....does anyone have a formula for this in base/clear coat? Any help would be great......thank you in advance



Got the answer. My 1971 Acme Paint book has a note next to this color. "It is one of the special colors which is not in regular production. Some colors are used on other General Motors cars and carry the same code on the car. Those with no code are identified only by color name." So you have a special order color.

1967 Fathom Blue Metallic is shown as being paint code "E". Matching this up with the paint color mixing formula, Paint code "E" is a 1967 Chevrolet color called Deepwater Blue Metallic.

Do not get this confused with the 1968 color by the same paint code "E" and name BECAUSE it has a different formula. Ironically, the Chevrolet blue for the "E" paint code is now called Fathom Blue Metallic and the 1968 Pontiac color having the same formula is called Aegena Blue Metallic! *To match your color, it must be the 1967 color/formula.*

So check the Chevrolet color/mix at your local auto paint store and you should be good to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

?? If it's in/on all the charts with an code this would be a production color.
The charts/pages above are 1967 not after and list Code E in the production color line up.

Even the pre production dealer Interior/Exterior color folder has this listed.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> ?? If it's in/on all the charts with an code this would be a production color.
> The charts/pages above are 1967 not after and list Code E in the production color line up.
> 
> Even the pre production dealer Interior/Exterior color folder has this listed.



Not a clue. Can only reprint what my paint mixing book states and IF it was a regular production "Pontiac" color, then why couldn't PPG find the color? Obviously the color was/is available as a Pontiac color offering - I get it. I'm no paint color expert. The '67 GTO convert I owned was factory painted Iris Mist which was not a regular production color. Where is that on the color chart? It was a special order color. Perhaps Fathom Blue had to go through some corporate channels at GM or had to be scheduled on the production line as a special color even as a production color - I could not even hazard a guess.

Simply put, the OP could not find his color mix under the Pontiac colors. I have a paint mixing book which has the color listed as a Pontiac color under paint code "E". The color in my book had an asterisk next to it with the said note I enclosed. The paint book offers a color code giving the mixology of the Fathom Blue Metalllic and it is under the heading a 1967 Chevrolet blue. Looking back in the book in the Chevrolet section, sure enough, THEIR color code was also paint code "E" but with a different name for the SAME blue having the exact mixology of paint as the Pontiac blue. 

Now the paint book could be a fabrication and its all a conspiracy or the book might just be flat out wrong, BUT Then Again, maybe I just helped the OP find his color which may be available with a mixing formula under the 1967 Chevy color. What the heck do I know?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry wasn't trying to piss on your shoes just understand the contradiction with the charts/codes.

I again would suggest finding a true old school paint supplier to assist with this task. 
Cheers.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Sorry wasn't trying to piss on your shoes just understand the contradiction with the charts/codes.
> 
> I again would suggest finding a true old school paint supplier to assist with this task.
> Cheers.


No problem, we're good. :thumbsup:


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

No worries.

DB,
Here are some old codes that may help;

1967...Fathom Blue=body paint code E 
DU PONT..4817-L

DITZLER..13346

RINSHED-MASON..A-1900 

Color Chip Selection


----------

